# RIP Leonard Nimoy



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 27, 2015)

Leonard Nimoy passed away today.

Besides being in Star Trek, he was a photographer as well. I was privileged to be one of those who watched the Star Trek series when it first came out in the 1960's. 

"Nimoy had other roles during a long career in TV, film and theater, and directed successful movies, wrote books, composed poetry, published photographs and recorded music."

LLAP


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Leonard Nimoy passed away today.



Oh my, all I need to know about life I learned from Star Trek! I feel kind of old now that my childhood idols start passing away. But it's no surprise, in his recent short appearance on the new Star Trek movies he already looked very much past his prime. Thanks for letting us know.

Btw: Let's not forget Nimoy redeemed the Star Trek universe from Shatner as a singer!


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2015)

Sad news. RIP Leonard


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 27, 2015)

"We are assembled here today to pay final respects to our honored dead. And yet it should be noted, in the midst of our sorrow, this death takes place in the shadow of new life, the sunrise of a new world; a world that our beloved comrade gave his life to protect and nourish. He did not feel this sacrifice a vain or empty one, and we will not debate his profound wisdom at these proceedings. Of my friend, I can only say this: Of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most... human. Rest in Peace, Mr. Spock."


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 27, 2015)

Sad indeed.
My first memory of him were from the TV series of Mission: Impossible, but he will forever be remembered for playing Mr Spock in Star Trek. Didn't know of his interest and skills in photography until about a year ago. Now, the curtain is forever down.


----------



## SPL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sad news…RIP Mr. Spock! He was also an accomplished photographer! Did not know that…he will be missed…


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm very sad to hear about this.
I too loved to watch Star Trek as a kid and even now I still enjoy seeing the old re-runs, especially to see and learn the wisdom of Mr Spock.
I also enjoyed the other roles he had in other movies too.

Shalom Leonard, and may you go in peace.


----------



## zim (Feb 27, 2015)

Watched the original series the first time round, still watching them!
By all accounts a real gent, sad news RIP Mr Nimoy


----------



## geonix (Feb 27, 2015)

Truely sad :'(


----------



## Ferris (Feb 27, 2015)

I had heard earlier in the week that he had been rushed to a hospital. In his honor, I decided to watch "The Enterprise Incident", an episode from The Original Series, last night.

I have been a fan of Star Trek my entire life. Mr. Nimoy's passing is, indeed, a sad occasion, but those who appreciated his work, including the character of Mr. Spock, would do well to reflect on the ways that work enriched their lives.

Rest In Peace, Mr. Nimoy.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 27, 2015)

Somewhere else in the Universe today, maybe on vulcan...


----------



## dolina (Feb 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dULOjT9GYdQ


----------



## Cosmicbug (Feb 28, 2015)

Will be missed. 
RIP


----------



## surapon (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, Sir RIP, My Hero.
Surapon


----------



## DanoPhoto (Feb 28, 2015)

RIP, Mr. Spock.


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 28, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> "We are assembled here today to pay final respects to our honored dead. And yet it should be noted, in the midst of our sorrow, this death takes place in the shadow of new life, the sunrise of a new world; a world that our beloved comrade gave his life to protect and nourish. He did not feel this sacrifice a vain or empty one, and we will not debate his profound wisdom at these proceedings. Of my friend, I can only say this: Of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most... human. Rest in Peace, Mr. Spock."



Thank you Don. Quite appropriate and despite being scripted and watch over and over still hits me hard. I'm sure Shatner feels like he's in Kirks shoes right now.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 28, 2015)

Leonard did "Live Long and Prosper" but no one lives forever except, perhaps, in our memories.
He will be remembered long after we have gone - RIP to a man who has touched all out lives.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 28, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> Leonard did "Live Long and Prosper" but no one lives forever except, perhaps, in our memories.
> He will be remembered long after we have gone - RIP to a man who has touched all out lives.



That's the great thing about being an iconic actor: Nemoy will in fact be alive and kicking as Spock for generations to come. 

Enjoy Star Trek as much now as I ever did.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2015)

As I was scrolling thru the TV channels just now, the ending credits for a old TV show were scrolling by. There he was, Lenoard Nimoy just after Clint Eastwood. It was a rawhide episode, and I wouldn't have paused, except that they were playing the theme song and I hadn't heard it since seeing "The Blues Brothers"

I checked IMDB, and there it was, from 1961. The credits at the end of the show said 1960.

I'd have never noticed. Then, I saw he had small parts in many westerns around that time.


----------



## untenchicken (Mar 1, 2015)

Didn't he use NIKON by the way....?! 
Rip Mr. Pointy Ears. You will be missed!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 1, 2015)

untenchicken said:


> Didn't he use NIKON by the way....?!



Logic dictates to use the camera system with the most features for a given price and the highest dynamic range (proudly being the first one to bring this up) :->


----------



## rpt (Mar 1, 2015)

It is sad, but I guess the only guarantee in life is death.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I grew up on Star Trek, probably the first reruns. I too feel that Leonard Nimoy's death is a great loss, a good man, but he will live on in the reruns for a long time yet! 
Three things guaranteed in a life, Birth, Death, and Taxes! All the rest is a bonus. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rpt said:


> It is sad, but I guess the only guarantee in life is death.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I grew up on Star Trek, probably the first reruns. I too feel that Leonard Nimoy's death is a great loss, a good man, but he will live on in the reruns for a long time yet!
> Three things guaranteed in a life, Birth, Death, and Taxes! All the rest is a bonus.
> 
> ...



Don't Forget DR, someone will always bring that up. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


To expect that a thread on this forum would not have DR intrude would be illogical....


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> To expect that a thread on this forum would not have DR intrude would be illogical....



;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL 



Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## janewolowitz (Mar 8, 2015)

RIP Mr. Spock! ...... You must be missed .....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 9, 2015)

It sounds like he lived a nice and full life. I liked him in pretty much everything he was in.... perhaps not that singing thing though.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 9, 2015)

I was surprised a few years ago to find that my childhood hero and role model was involved in nude photography. More recently, I was doing some research for a blog post on photographing large women. I found that Nimoy had shifted his focus (so to speak) from skinny models to very large women. Here is a link to an art gallery that shows this work and has a brief statement from Nimoy:

http://www.rmichelson.com/artist_pages/nimoy/pages/MaxBeaut.htm


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 15, 2015)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I was surprised a few years ago to find that my childhood hero and role model was involved in nude photography. More recently, I was doing some research for a blog post on photographing large women. I found that Nimoy had shifted his focus (so to speak) from skinny models to very large women. Here is a link to an art gallery that shows this work and has a brief statement from Nimoy:
> 
> http://www.rmichelson.com/artist_pages/nimoy/pages/MaxBeaut.htm



Wow.

(Said in the same way as the guys in The Great Escape having their first taste of home made Moonshine).


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Wow.



... and thus Nimoy has proven: "It ain't over 'till the fat lady sings".


----------

